# Grow your own Porcini



## JohnT (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi All. 

I CRAVE procini mushrooms. 

The only place I found them (fresh) was a specialty store where they were over $19.00 per pound. Now, although I like porcini, I simply cant pay more per pound then a kolbe steak. 

I saw on ebay (recently) when looking for dried porcini, that porcini spores were for sale. A whole bag of sawdust with innoculated spores for just $10.

A number of years ago, I got a "grow your own" button moshroom kit. I simply followed the directions and got a rather impressive amount of mushrooms. They were, however, just button mushrooms and not porcini.

So I did a little research. I saw many directions that say to take a 2' by 3' piece of carboard, soak it, peal away one layer to expose the cardboard ribs, spread innoculated sawdust over exposed ribs, then roll it up like a soft taco, and keep wet in 60 degree environment. 

So I am wondering if anybody has actually done this. If so, I would kindly ask the following questions. 


1) does this really work? 
2) if it does work, how long would it take before I saw any mushrooms? 
3) when rolling up the carbord (with sawdust on the inside), does the mushrooms push through the carboard? Not sure how this works. 

If any of you wise sages of fungus could shead some light on this, I would be in your debt!

Thanks,


----------



## joea132 (Feb 27, 2012)

If you find any information on this please pass it along. I love me some mushrooms!

Be careful what you search when looking for "growing mushrooms." You may have the DEA breaking down your door!


----------



## JohnT (Feb 27, 2012)

Teehee. 

it has been hard. I am doing this at work and I keep getting blocked.


----------



## pioneergirl (Mar 5, 2012)

We forage for Morels here in the ID moutains. To die for!!! I was purusing a "mother earth" magazine the other week and saw the advertisements in the back of the magazine for morels and other mushroom species to grow at home. For Morels, I wouldn't attempt it..but you never know; if you are diligent enough with the habitat, I think anything is possible. But, the point is --- if you are near a library or book store that has this mother earth magazine; look for that advertisement in the back of it. Interestnig.


----------

